# Hanging Up My SPS



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got my canvas micarta Performance Catapults SPS in November of 2011. Since then I've done probably 90% of my shooting with it. I've shot it in every configuration I can think of: looped tubes, RRT tubes, OTT flats, TTF flats and on and on. And, last but not least, I won the 2012 Summer Nationals Slingshot Tournament with it.

What could possibly replace what is clearly my favorite slingshot?

Another SPS 









This one (#73, my other one is #5 and my wife has #50) is finished in Jade Green G10. It has a great feel in the hand and is significantly heavier than the micarta, which is already a dense little slingshot. I have my favorite looped 2040 tubes on it.

Right out of the box I was suprised by how differently it shot from my old one. Even though they're the same design I still needed a little bit of tuning in time. Funny how that works :what: . The extra heft is good for stability when target shooting because it's easier to be steady when you have to work against some weight. It's also amazingly good for soaking up the "recoil" of the shot. Looped tubes are much lighter in recoil than some other configurations anyway, but the G10 frame takes it to a different level. Shooting it reminds me of shooting a starship because of how isolated from shock it is. If you don't know what I mean I guess you'll have to get one for yourself and find out 

We have about nine weeks until the ECST, this SPS and I will be ready :thumbsup:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice! Wish I could go with you guys. Now last place is up for grabs! Lol


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I knew it! I knew you wouldn't hang up your SPS for anything but another SPS. You seem to have found your rig, that's awesome. Happy shooting!


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't worry I hold last place for you till next time!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I knew you weren't retiring it. Thought maybe you had washed it and were hanging it out to dry or something. ha ha. Congrats, that new one is da bomb!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

perfect example of a slingshot midlife crisis. replace the old and worn out with a newer more current version of the same model . congrats on your upgrade and good luck at the 2013 ECST .


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Actually, it's OD Green ;-)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Freaking Awesome mate!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Actually, it's OD Green ;-)


My bad! I always get stuff like that wrong :iono:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are definitely sweet slingshots!


----------



## Maromero (Feb 1, 2013)

Ive been trying to get some money together for an SPS. Every time I see a topic on one of these I keep on revisiting just to see the great things people say about it


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Since the one is retired I will put it in a good old folks home. Will try to bring it back to its younger glory.


----------



## Maromero (Feb 1, 2013)

i'll take it to my house.lol


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Jim and MJ, while on the topic of wieght, is G10 the heaviest material or would it me a particular wood or maybe even the Kirinite?

MJ what's your wife's made of?

Nevermind MJ , found #50 on Jim's facebook page. ...lol


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The wife's is birch multiplex (with the stainless steel core, of course) and it's significantly lighter than either of mine.

G10 is the heaviest with micarta and most exotic woods (cocobolo, locust, ebony) being about the same weight.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks MJ.


----------

